# Sailor Jerry



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Bought a bottle of Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum tonight on some recommendations from friends... not a huge fan. :angry: 

Any suggestions on the best way to enjoy it? I tried it neat and it wasn't smooth enough. Almost tasted carbonated. Had a big ole bite to it. 

If it comes down to it, I'll bring it to a local herf and let everyone have at it. :whoohoo:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Never had it. Did you try it with Tonic? Or (obviously) Coke?


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

FoZz has the right idea

Typically spiced rum is a mixer IMHO. I'd try a Cuba Libre (Rum, lots of lime, and coke), or due to the cold temps in much of the country right now, maybe a hot drink? 
Hot buttered rum, a toddy of some sort, mulled cider with rum? Lots of possibilities! Go to it!

Check out www.webtender.com for ideas


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I really like sailor jerry rum. But you are right its not smooth enough to drink straight. Too strong. Best with coke.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

if it's as bad as you say, i'd be willing to advise the hot cider with a shot or two.
no-no on the Libra...not with a spiced.
tonic or soda with a lime might be plausable.

my $.02


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Sailor Jerry !! Just make me shiver thinking about it.

Only my manager Jimmy (ex-sailor) drinks that stuff.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Recommend mixing with coke - or Dr Pepper would be better.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. My roommates tried it tonight. I think that its too high proof to really enjoy (save for mixed down a lot!). I'll try both the cider and the coke and lime. I never thought about adding the lime to it.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to love SJ back in my college days (a whopping year or so ago). Good stuff really, but only with Coke and a twist of lime.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I found I liked it mixed with equal parts orange and pineapple juice and a bit of lime juice. Throw some marchiano juice in there and stir. Tasty.

(on a site note my roommate downed the bottle before I noticed it was gone... 3 days 750ml... He's getting an ass kicking. :lol


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Its like Captian Morgan on steroids!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Absolutely love the stuff...swear by it. Love it with Sprite...Excellent stuff...Its my go to.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Dr. Pepper, I love this stuff with D.P. 
but if your going to drink it neat or otr, let this stuff set in the glass for 5 or 10 min. This takes some of the alcoholic bite away.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Take the bottle, walk to the sink, pour it into the sink. Flush it liberally with water so the smell of it is gone.

Find your car keys, drive to the liquor store and buy some good rum...At the very least Myers dark...At the best some Ron Z.

Sorry guys...I'm a rum snob. :whoohoo:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I dunno Sarge... I was a fan of it AS A MIXING RUM.

Drinking it strait burned the nostrils. 

What would you suggest as a "good rum". 

I had some Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Years and some 10 Cane this weekend and both were pretty good... very different but both good


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I dunno Sarge... I was a fan of it AS A MIXING RUM.
> 
> Drinking it strait burned the nostrils.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna mix...Try some Myers Dark. It's pretty darn tasty. Zaya and Ron Z are good neat. 10 cane makes a good mojito.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree Zaya is a good sipping rum. Try one Ice cube .


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Ginger ale


----------

